

Thepiratebay site is up, but without search engine - leftrightupdown
http://thepiratebay.se

======
towelguy
I can see it, it shows a counter started at 2014-11-09 and an image aes.png
with this: JyO7wNzc8xht47QKWohfDVj6Sc2qH+X5tBCT+uetocIJcjQnp/2f1ViEBR+ty0Cz

------
SaMoo7
CountDown Started For 1st of FEB; TPB Will Be Back ;)

------
eridal
Argentine goverment blocked the domain at ISP level We can access thru a
mirror [1] and I'm not seeing the video you talk.

[1] [http://chupalacapif.com](http://chupalacapif.com)

 _translate "suck this capif" \-- that's the argentine org which worked
internally to get the domain blocked_

~~~
lamuerteflaca
To be more exact the translation really is "suck it capif"

------
dublinben
Judging by the source code, the domain has been turned over to the operators
of isohunt.to.

~~~
51Cards
I wonder if they control the domain, or have just agreed to host content for
PB while their servers are down?

Making a few dollars off it as well with the adcash link. Probably getting a
lot of hits from curious individuals seeing if it's up.

~~~
Navarr
That adcash stuff is trying to get me to install fake versions of Java/other
software. Be wary

~~~
debacle
Are you new to piracy/warez sites?

------
asenna
Here's what it looks like -
[http://i.imgur.com/3ECOcaX.png](http://i.imgur.com/3ECOcaX.png)

I can see it from Kenya.

------
marbemac
What's over at thepiratebay.cr? Seems like new torrents are being added, works
fine, and search is enabled.

~~~
potatolicious
AFAIK tpb.cr is a third party clone of TPB, and not affiliated with the
original.

------
justplay
I think it is only accessible in US. Doesn't work in India.

~~~
rullgrus
Works from Europe. Probably just overloaded. First I got a time-out, then the
countdown page and now I get a "502 bad gateway" error.

~~~
agumonkey
Any thoughts about the meaning of the AES code ?
[https://archive.today/mUs0P](https://archive.today/mUs0P)

~~~
Alupis
here's some discussion around it. Apparently it's not an AES code itself, but
rather a clue to the AES code[1]

[1]
[https://www.reddit.com/r/thepiratebay/comments/2q23mm/the_ke...](https://www.reddit.com/r/thepiratebay/comments/2q23mm/the_key_is_an_aes_key/)

------
edoceo
In USA I'm getting a 502 right now.

